# Is Waterlox brand tung oil more durable? Cherry Desk



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I may building a set of desks out of cherry.

I really dislike the wipe on poly urethanes but I want durable protection.

Is Waterlox any more durable than any of the other brands? These desks will be getting a lot of use.

Is there an easier to use wipe on brand of poly than the minwax stuff I've used in the past? I remember something in a green labeled can.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> I may building a set of desks out of cherry.
> 
> I really dislike the wipe on poly urethanes but I want durable protection.
> 
> ...


Watco has a 'exterior wood finish' in a green can. If you use one of the oil/varnish mixes, they won't be as durable as a wipe on oil base polyurethane.








 







.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thats what i thought. really not a fan of uerthane finishes. 

the green label wasnt watco, it was something else. like the woodwhisperer guy speaks highly of it.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

It's General Finishes that has it, awesome brand


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

armoreseal! thats the name. how is that stuff? do they make a wipe on type?


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I've used waterlox on my flooring and so far i wouldn't say i find it all that durable, though i've heard it's supposed to be. A good plus that i've heard is that to repair any scratches you can just brush some more on without having to strip or sand down the current finish.


----------



## Brian Hinther (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes. Although Waterlox isn't raw tung oil; it's a _varnish _made with tung oil and phenolic resin. The tung oil makes it slightly more water-resistant than some, and the phenolic resin makes it somewhat tougher. Waterlox is a great product, but I wish they were more clear about what it is.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

gideon said:


> armoreseal! thats the name. how is that stuff? do they make a wipe on type?


Arm R Seal is a thinned oil based urethane varnish. It is most often used as a wipe-on varnish but some folks also brush it on. It's pretty runny when brushed. It's a nice finish but I prefer Waterlox Original varnish. The Waterlox is generally as durable and protective as a poly varnish and is more easily repaired.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i really need ease of application which is why I'm partial to the oils. 

urethane keeps getting stuff stuck in it. little particles, etc. 

the waterlox original, how durable is this? these desks will be heavily used.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

When you refer to "oils" what do you really mean? What type of oils? Varnish and Poly varnish are oil based finishes.

As far as answering your question about the durability of Waterlox Original, I have no way to answer that. It depends on how much abuse and the type of abuse the finish gets. Waterlox should be as durable as a good poly varnish.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

HowardAcheson said:


> When you refer to "oils" what do you really mean? What type of oils? Varnish and Poly varnish are oil based finishes.
> 
> As far as answering your question about the durability of Waterlox Original, I have no way to answer that. It depends on how much abuse and the type of abuse the finish gets. Waterlox should be as durable as a good poly varnish.



Like with watco teak oil - i flood it on, wait a little while and then wipe the excess off. I can't do that with poly. 

I am interested in trying one of these finishes on this project. I would really prefer to use a tung oil type finish but I am told that this couple pretty much live at their desks (they are writers). They will forget to use coasters, they will be at these desks a lot.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Teak oil is generally nothing more than a mixture of linseed oil, oil based varnish and mineral spirits. Teak oil, Danish Oil, and Tung Oil finishes are all pretty much the same. However, products marketed as "Tung Oil Finishes" typically have no real tung oil in them. They are generally linseed oil based.

You can make your own oil/varnish finish. Mix equal parts of your favorite varnish or poly varnish, boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits. Apply, let set for 15-20 minutes and then wipe off the excess. Do it again the next day.

Finally, an oil/varnish mixture would not be my choice for a desk top. It's too soft, does not dry hard and has poor protective qualities. It does not stand up to abuse. A film finish like the Waterlox Original that has been previously suggested would be a better choice.


----------

